# Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!



## AudiGott1984 (27. Juni 2005)

Hier nun unser kleiner Bericht von unser Wracktour mit der MS Mille am Sonntag den 26.6.05 .

Samstag abend um 21.00 Uhr gings von Kiel aus los .Wetter war hier bei uns sehr angenehm aber man weiß ja nie wie es da oben aussieht . Uns drei brannten extrem die Finger . Ganz besonders mir weil ich noch nie Wrackangeln oder ähnliches war .So gegen 2.00 Uhr waren wir da .Ich etwas kaputt von der Fahrt .Hauke war gut ausgeruht da er wieder mal während der Fahrt gepennt hat .|kopfkrat Naja schnell unsere Plätze gesichert .Leider wollten die Jungs ins Heck wo wir mit unserem ganzen Gerümpel viel zu wenig Platz hatten .Gegen 3.00 Uhr kamen dann die anderen Angler an . Es waren alles nur Dänen ,wir waren die einzigsten Deutschen an Board .Bei einigen und ihren Gerätschaften dachte ich ob die wissen wo wir hinfahren ?? Die Knüppel sahen aus wie nix gutes .Schon morgen haben die Jungs gut mit Bier und Schnapps los gelegt . 3.30 Uhr kam Steve der Kapitän dann endlich an Board . Schlecht Nachrichten gleich am Anfang .Aufgrund des Westwindes der im Laufe des Tages zunehmen sollte mußten wir Wracks in Richtung Skagen anlaufen .Und nicht wie geplant die guten Wracks weit draußen in 150 m Wassertiefe . Endlich am ersten Wrack angekommen ging es gut zur Sache mit Fisch .Meistens kam nur Dorsch raus .Später wurden die Driften an anderen Wracks immer Fisch ärmer dafür waren aber die Fisch größen besser .So gegen Mittag hatten wir dann ein paar Wracks an denen auch die Köhler standen .Wir hatten viele Fische bis 10 Kg am Board .Der größte Dorsch schätze ich 1,20 m und hatte 28Pfd . Schönes Tier . Wir hatten auch ein paar größere Dorsche und Köhler .

Björn und Hauke können ja selber noch was dazu schreiben . Also ich bin vollkommen mit dem Virus infiziert und fahre demnächst nochmal hoch .



Hier noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## AudiGott1984 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

Und die letzten !


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

Sauber Männers!!! #6 Da hab ihr ja gut zugelangt! Das mit Hauke kennen wir schon..... Er hat auf unserer Hin- und Rück-Tour auch immer gepennt und brauchte nicht fahren... löl #6#6#6


----------



## Bulli (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

Moin 

Ja war echt ein super Tag:m 
Erst hatte ich ja so meine bedenken wegen dem Wind und als Steve denn meinte das wir nicht dahin fahren können wo er hin will dachte ich nur na toll schön:v und keine großen Fische |evil: .Hauke und Maik hatten sich ja Pflaster hinter das Ohr geklebt,ich als Küstenjunge dachte mir du brauchst das nicht aber als wir auf die offene See kamen würde mir doch ein wenig anders aber :v mußte ich nicht#d .Der Wind nahm ja auch zum glück denn noch ab.Die Fische waren ja auch ganz Ok .Besonders die Köhler haben echt Laune gemacht!Werden das demnächst nochmal machen.


----------



## Hendrik (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

Sauber Männers!!  Danke für den Bericht - war bestimmt ne super Tour  :m  Tolle Fische und mit dem Wetter auch Glück gehabt, besser gehts nicht !


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

Moin Moin ,
macht nur weiter so , dann muß ich auch dahin  |supergri . Klasse Bericht von Euch .

Gruß aus Eutin


----------



## norge_klaus (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

Klasse Tour ! Je öfter hier Berichte über Nord-DK kommen, um so mehr überlege ich, auch mal eine Tour zu machen. Aber von zu Hause nach Hirtshals habe ich 886 km !  #q  #q  #q 

mal sehen ...... Gruß norge_klaus


----------



## symphy (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

huhu,

schöne fische habt ihr raus geholt ,ich hatte schon länger bei steve abgesagt ,no time gehabt.

schreibt mal wenn ihr wieder raus wollt vieleicht komme ich ja mit .

|wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

Martin im August fahren Marc, Henne und ich wohl da hoch. Kannst Dich ja anschließen, wenns klappt


----------



## norge_klaus (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

Hi Sylverpasi !

Wann genau im August wollt ihr denn los ?

Gruß norge_klaus


----------



## AudiGott1984 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

Dennis du hast wohl Björn und mich vergessen . Ich kann ab jetzt gegen den Virus Gelbes Riff nicht mehr ankämpfen . Man muß nicht nach Norge ,man kann die guten Fische auch da oben haben !! Oder wie einige unserer Profis hier in der Ostsee direkt vor meiner Tür !!




MfG Maik


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*



			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Sylverpasi !
> 
> Wann genau im August wollt ihr denn los ?
> 
> Gruß norge_klaus



Das wissen wir noch nicht genau! Das wird sicher was kurzentschlossenes...... :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*



			
				AudiGott1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Dennis du hast wohl Björn und mich vergessen .
> 
> 
> 
> MfG Maik



Nö hab ich nicht ........ :m  :q  #h


----------



## JapanRot (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

Glückwunsch zu den tollen Fängen Jungs. Das nächstemal rappelt´s dann richtig. Alle guten Dinge sind drei.

Ich bin übrigens vom 23 Juli bis zum 13 August wieder in unserer Ferienhütte bei Blekendorf und hoffe auf ein lustiges Meeting mit euch. Ne´n Kutter unsicher machen nicht ausgeschlossen, gelle ?!


----------



## Marcel1409 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

Schöner Bericht und schöne Fische Jungz... Wann war nichmal eure nächste Tour? Aga und ich würden uns gerne anschliessen wenns möglich ist!!!


----------



## Skorpion (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

Petri zu den guten Fängen Jungs. #6 
Ich glaube das meine nächste Ausfahrt auch eine Groß-dorsch Tour sein wird.
bei den letzten Kuttertouren hatten wir zwar viel, dafür aber meistens nur "kleinere" Dorsche.
Ich habe mehr Lust auf weniger = dafür lieber größere Fische |supergri


----------



## Bulli (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> Petri zu den guten Fängen Jungs. #6
> Ich glaube das meine nächste Ausfahrt auch eine Groß-dorsch Tour sein wird.
> bei den letzten Kuttertouren hatten wir zwar viel, dafür aber meistens nur "kleinere" Dorsche.
> Ich habe mehr Lust auf weniger = dafür lieber größere Fische |supergri[/QUO
> ...


----------



## Skorpion (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*



			
				bull schrieb:
			
		

> iweniger wird da auch nicht gefangen eher noch mehr :q
> ich hatte 35kg filet:m



ja geil :m  Viel und Groß  #6  das ist genau was für mich. :q 
Bei der nächsten Tour komme ich mal mit. :k


----------



## Dieter1944 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

Hallo,

**grien**, das macht Hauke bestimmt nur, um an Bord am besten Fit zu sein!!
Auf  welchem Bild darf man denn sein waches Antlitz bestaunen? Sonst schaut man ja nur in Damen-BH`s.|rotwerden

#u#u|gaehn:er eigentlich noch von der Rückfahrt oder warum kommt keine Stellungnahme

Gruß Dieter|wavey:


----------



## haukep (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

So Junx, dann melde ich mich doch auch mal kurz zu Wort  :m 

Also, mir hat die Ausfahrt wieder megaspaß gemacht, war echt ne lustige Sache die Fischkörbe mal wieder richtig vollzumachen.  #6 

Erstmal lieben Dank an Maik für die nette Einschlafmusik im Auto, ich habe geratzt wie ein Stein  |schlaf:  |schlaf:  |schlaf: 

Die Fänge waren doch wirklich gut, wir können denk ich sehr zufrieden sein und was die Filetmenge angeht, habe ich mich auch nochmals gesteigert, von 25 Kilo bei der letzten Mille Tour auf 38 Kilogramm jetzt.   #v  #v  #v 

Aber eines ist komisch: Den ganzen Tag reiße ich nicht eine Montage ab und dann bei den letzten 2, 3 Driften gleich mindestens 3 Montagen...das war letztes Mal schon so und dieses Mal auch! #c 

Übrigens: Mein größter Dorsch hatte 90 cm und mein größter Köhler ca. 80. Den Köhler hatte ich in der Schwanzwurzel gehakt (ja Björn, ich habe das bei 80 Meter Wassertiefe ganz gezielt gemacht ) - man, das war n Spaß  #d  Das krasseste war der Wirbel, der dabei komplett aufgebogen war - die Schnur hing nurnoch in einer 2 Millimeter großen Drahtöse, wäre sie einmal locker gewesen, wäre sie rübergertscht und der Fisch wäre samt Montage weggewesen  |kopfkrat  #t  |supergri 

Nunja, ich bin jedenfalls schon wieder magaheiß auf die nächste Tour, von mir aus kann es gleich nächstes WE wieder losgehen und dann jedes WE, ich habe da kein Problem mit... |supergri  

Soweit erstmal von mir...


----------



## Bulli (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> So Junx, dann melde ich mich doch auch mal kurz zu Wort :m
> 
> Also, mir hat die Ausfahrt wieder megaspaß gemacht, war echt ne lustige Sache die Fischkörbe mal wieder richtig vollzumachen. #6
> 
> ...


 

Na Hauke
Also du hast 38kg Filet in deinen Eimer bekommen|kopfkrat 
Bei mir haben keine 35kg Filet rein gepasst|kopfkrat
Und du hattest noch Eis mir im Eimer. 
Wir haben doch den gleichen Eimer oder nicht |kopfkrat 
Oder ist deine Waage im Hintern :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*



			
				bulli schrieb:
			
		

> Na Hauke
> Also du hast 38kg Filet in deinen Eimer bekommen|kopfkrat
> Bei mir haben keine 35kg Filet rein gepasst|kopfkrat
> Und du hattest noch Eis mir im Eimer.
> ...




 |good:  |sagnix  |muahah:  |peinlich   :q  :q  :q


----------



## AudiGott1984 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

Hauke ohne dir nahe treten zu wollen ,du hast es bei der Filetmenge ein wenig übertrieben !! Du hattest vielleicht max 30 kg . Ich bin der Meinung Burn hatte mehr als wir beide . Wäre komisch wenn du denn auf einmal mehr Filet hast . 


Gesteh doch mal ein nicht der Beste gewesen zu sein . Wir waren zum Spaß da oben und nicht zum Wettkampfangeln . Das kannst du woanders machen !

Stellenweise warst du ja richtig in Fischwahn verfallen ! Ich denke das solltest du unbedingt einstellen . Man muß auch mal verlieren können und nicht immer so Erfolgsverwöhnt sein !



MfG Maik


----------



## Bulli (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*



			
				AudiGott1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Hauke ohne dir nahe treten zu wollen ,du hast es bei der Filetmenge ein wenig übertrieben !! Du hattest vielleicht max 30 kg . Ich bin der Meinung Burn hatte mehr als wir beide . Wäre komisch wenn du denn auf einmal mehr Filet hast .
> 
> 
> Gesteh doch mal ein nicht der Beste gewesen zu sein . Wir waren zum Spaß da oben und nicht zum Wettkampfangeln . Das kannst du woanders machen !
> ...


 

|good: sehe ich auch so:m


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

:q  :q  :q Übertreiben ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :m  #h


----------



## haukep (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

Ich frag nur: Wer hatte den größten Fisch?


----------



## Marcel1409 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

Nun hau mal nicht so aufe Tonne Hauke, deinen Zwerg hat meiner von Donnertag zum Frühstück vernascht :m ...


----------



## haukep (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*



			
				AudiGott1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Hauke ohne dir nahe treten zu wollen ,du hast es bei der Filetmenge ein wenig übertrieben !! Du hattest vielleicht max 30 kg . Ich bin der Meinung Burn hatte mehr als wir beide . Wäre komisch wenn du denn auf einmal mehr Filet hast .
> 
> 
> Gesteh doch mal ein nicht der Beste gewesen zu sein . Wir waren zum Spaß da oben und nicht zum Wettkampfangeln . Das kannst du woanders machen !



Ne, das ganze Leben ist doch ein Wettkampf und ich muss mich vor MIR beweisen, so bin ich nunmal, immer den Drang das Maximum zu erreichen, das ist mit allem was ich mache so....



			
				AudiGott1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Stellenweise warst du ja richtig in Fischwahn verfallen ! Ich denke das solltest du unbedingt einstellen . Man muß auch mal verlieren können und nicht immer so Erfolgsverwöhnt sein !



Ver..... was? Wenn Du oben schreibst, es war kein Wettkampf, wie kann ich denn dann verlieren? Maik Du widersprichst Dir selber... |uhoh:  :q  |kopfkrat


----------



## haukep (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun hau mal nicht so aufe Tonne Hauke, deinen Zwerg hat meiner von Donnertag zum Frühstück vernascht :m ...




Du bist hier der Trommler Du Laichdorschangler (nicht auf jetzt bezogen)..... :q


----------



## AudiGott1984 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

Na du hattest nicht den größten an Board !! Scheiß auf die 5cm die dein Dorsch größer war als meiner ! Ich war froh das ich überhaupt was bekommen habe !|wavey: 

Du hebst ja gleich wieder ab . Du mußt erst mal von deinem Hohen Roß runter kommen .ICH WIEDERHOLE NOCHMAL FÜR DICH HAUKE : WIR WAREN ZUM ENTSPANNEN UND ZUM SPAß HABEN DA OBEN . Nicht um irgendwelche Wettkämpfe auszutragen !#q 

Anscheindend hast du das aber nicht wahrgenommen !!#h 



Mfg Maik


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

Was mich tierisch bei solchen Ausfahrten nervt ist, dass immer einer dabei ist, der am meinsten und die größten haben will. Mensch das ist doch nicht das wichtigste. Der Spaß zählt einzig und alleine....... Klar, ich will auch fangen, aber es muss nicht das größte sein. Ich hatte letztes Jahr auch einen in Norge, der meinte, er müsste sich profilieren, weil er einen großen Dorsch hatte, der eigentlich nicht groß war. "Nur" 80 cm war er und ich hab ihm mal kurz erzählt, was ich von solchen Dingen so halte. Ich hatte das Glück 2 Köhler von ü90 zu fangen und hab auch nicht damit angegeben!!! Ich finde, dass solche Angeberein die Stimmung bei solchen Männertouren schnell mal umschwanken lassen kann. Mal sehen wer in 3 Tagen wieder in Norge angibt ....


----------



## AudiGott1984 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

Man muß aber seinen Drang zum Maximum auch mal abstellen ! Angeln ist ein Hobby und kein Konkurenzkampf !! Es soll auch ein Ausgleich zum Alltag sein !

DU weist ganz genau was ich meine !! Hast genug Aktionen gerissen auf der Mille ! Irgendwann ist auch bei mir das Maß mal voll und ich muß es mal rauslassen !


Merkst du eigentlich das bei dir immer wieder die Arroganz durch kommt ! 



Oh Man hauptsache du lernst mal dich normal zu verhalten und nicht immer abzuheben !



MfG Maik


----------



## AudiGott1984 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

Einer kommt noch !!


Du nimmst ja auch noch nen 40 er Dorsch mit weil er angeblich so weit geschluckt hatte !! Aber nicht den Drilling von unseren Pilkern ! Spätestens da sollte man aufhören und das Hirn benutzen . Wir hatten genug größere Fische da hättest du den zurücksetzen können . Aber das hätte ja der Fisch sein können der dir zum SIEG gefehlt hätte !!


Oh je das ist schon etwas zu heftig für mich !

Werd bitte wieder normal Hauke !



MfG Maik


----------



## haukep (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*



			
				AudiGott1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Einer kommt noch !!
> 
> 
> Du nimmst ja auch noch nen 40 er Dorsch mit weil er angeblich so weit geschluckt hatte !! Aber nicht den Drilling von unseren Pilkern ! Spätestens da sollte man aufhören und das Hirn benutzen . Wir hatten genug größere Fische da hättest du den zurücksetzen können . Aber das hätte ja der Fisch sein können der dir zum SIEG gefehlt hätte !!
> ...




Tut mir ja echt leid, aber jetzt häng ich hier voll in den Seilen vor Lachen, so nen Mist hab ich selten gelesen.... :q  :q  :q  :q 
Ihr dreht doch sooo am Teller - Jetzt bin ich auch noch arrogant...

Leute wisst ihr was - ihr habt Recht und ich habe meine Ruhe!!


----------



## haukep (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

Achso, Maik, wenn Du es erzählst, dann bitte richtig: Der Dorsch hatte den Drilling in der Kieme und hat geblutet wie Sau! Nenn mir bitte einen Grund, warum ich einen maßigen Dorsch dann zurücksetzen sollte....? Na? Siehst Du!


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

Wieso eigentlich immer ihr???? Ich hab ja nicht mal was böses geschrieben. Lasst mich da raus.....


----------



## AudiGott1984 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

Also wie sau bestimmt nicht ! Warum du ihn zurücksetzen sollst ? Um den Bestand nachhaltig zu schonen ! Bei solchen Touren kann man doch sein eigenes Maß auf 50 cm hochsetzen !

Du kannst nur nicht mit Kritik umgehen !Es war schon immer deine Art sich auch allem Schlamassel wie ein AAL rauszuwinden !


Nimm dir das ein wenig zu Herzen ! Denn so wie ich denken noch andere Leute !



MfG Maik


----------



## haukep (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

Du hast das "peinlich Schild" hochgehalten, aber seis drum, du bist außen vor.


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

Ja Hauke das war zur allgemeinen Belustigung. Hätte ich gewusst, dass ihr euch hier noch fetzt, dann hätte ich das gar nicht geschrieben....!


----------



## haukep (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*



			
				AudiGott1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wie sau bestimmt nicht ! Warum du ihn zurücksetzen sollst ? Um den Bestand nachhaltig zu schonen ! Bei solchen Touren kann man doch sein eigenes Maß auf 50 cm hochsetzen !
> 
> Du kannst nur nicht mit Kritik umgehen !Es war schon immer deine Art sich auch allem Schlamassel wie ein AAL rauszuwinden !
> 
> ...




Punkt 1: Maik ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen: Ich hatte den Dorsch in der Hand und auch das Blut über der Hand und nicht Du! Schau nächstes Mal einfach genauer hin... Und wie soll ein toter Dorsch, den Bestand schonen? Mag sein, dass mir da was entgangen ist - für eine Erklärung wäre ich dankbar.

Punkt 2: Schon immer? Geniale Aussage dafür, dass wir uns vieleicht ein halbes Jahr kennen...

Punkt 3: Die Frage ist aber auch bei wem mich das interessiert. Deine Meinung interessiert mich schon, sonst würde ich mir hier auch nicht ne Blase an die Finger quatschen, aber ok...


----------



## haukep (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Hauke das war zur allgemeinen Belustigung. Hätte ich gewusst, dass ihr euch hier noch fetzt, dann hätte ich das gar nicht geschrieben....!




Jetzt hängst Du Klassenkasper hier aber wieder mit drin  :q


----------



## AudiGott1984 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

So ich habe fertisch ! 

Ich hab gesagt was mir auf der Seele gebrannt hat ! Wie du das jetzt aufnimmst ist deine eigene Sache !



MfG Maik


----------



## haukep (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*



			
				AudiGott1984 schrieb:
			
		

> So ich habe fertisch !
> 
> Ich hab gesagt was mir auf der Seele gebrannt hat ! Wie du das jetzt aufnimmst ist deine eigene Sache !
> 
> ...



Dachte ich mir! Naja, dann habe ich halt gewonnen?!  :q  :q  :q  :qq  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :g  :g  :g  :g  :g


----------



## AudiGott1984 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

Denk was du willst !!



Mir ist das egal ! Das ist nur ein Hobby und kein Wettkrampf !!



MfG Maik


----------



## haukep (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

Ich wollte Dich nur dazu bringen, doch nochmal was zu schreiben..


Geschafft!! #6



Maik ich hab Dich eigentlich ja ganz gern, aber wir sollten das lieber mal privat weiter bereden, wir müssen hier ja nich das Board volllullen.....


----------



## Reppi (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

Hey Jungs .......ruhig Brauner.. :q 
Scheint ja ne tolle Truppe gewesen zu sein  :m 
2 Seiten weiter vorne, wollte ich auch mal wieder Interesse an solcher einer Tour anmelden.......


> Maik ich hab Dich eigentlich ja ganz gern, aber wir sollten das lieber mal privat weiter bereden, wir müssen hier ja nich das Board volllullen.....


Recht so ! Nicht das hier einige Leute glauben, sie wären im Bravo-Chat gelandet..


----------



## JapanRot (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

Jau Reppi...da hast du recht..hier ist was los. 

Da empfehle ich doch mal wieder:





da gibts dann auch nix zu diskutieren  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Gast 1 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

Vorab ersteinmal ein richtig gutes Petri Heil zu den Fängen.:m:m|wavey:

Das macht ja richtig Appetit aufs Angeln.


Und dann über Seiten diese "Kleinigkeiten", die haben mir etwas von der Freude an Euren Fängen genommen.#q
Schade.


----------



## symphy (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

Habt euch lieb ,lohnt doch nicht über so ein Fisch so auszuargten :m


----------



## der_Jig (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

ist wieder frieden?


----------



## Agalatze (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

oh man hier war ja was los !!!

also mal ruhig leute-klar kennt jeder diesen killerinstinkt der mal durchkommt,aber wenn man mit freunden privat zum angeln geht ist das doch völlig latte oder ?
naja bei hauke ist mir der siegesdrang auch schon aufgefallen,aber ist doch auch völlig ok.das hat man halt manchmal. allerdings sollte man bei tatsachen bleiben.
als wir damals alle auf dem kutter waren, da war es doch auch just for fun !!!
freut mich jedenfalls,dass ihr ne schöne tour hattet !!!
und dennis sollte mal zu EINER meinung stehen. will mich da zwar nicht einmischen,aber erst verschaukelst du hauke, und dann plötzlich ist es mal wieder nicht so gemeint gewesen.


----------



## Gast 1 (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

Ursprünglich gab es eine Regel unter Brüdern:

Alles in einen Eimer.

Danach wurde irgendwie geteilt.
Was zu Muttern, was zu Jan, was zu mir.

Hatten wir nie Probleme.#h#h#h#h

Mitlerweile funktioniert das auich mit anderen Anglern:

er mag keine Platten, ich liebe die----- und es wird egtauscht.


PS.:* zurück zum Thema*:m:m


----------



## Achim_68 (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Ursprünglich gab es eine Regel unter Brüdern:
> 
> Alles in einen Eimer.
> 
> ...



So kenn ich es auch - gibt viel weniger Stress!

@ Rest

schön, dass ihr eine tolle Tour hattet, schade, dass ihr Euch anschliessend in die Wolle bekommt. Vielleicht kaspert ihr das mal bei nem Bier/ ner Cola aus!?


----------



## haukep (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*

Ach, ist doch schon wieder alles gut, eigentlich sind wir schließlich Freunde


----------



## sunny (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wrackangeln mit der MS Mille !!*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Ursprünglich gab es eine Regel unter Brüdern:
> Alles in einen Eimer.
> Danach wurde irgendwie geteilt.



So machen wir das immer noch und so soll dat auch bleiben #6. Wenn natürlich irgend einer nen besonderen Fisch gefangen hat, darf er den selbstverständlich behalten  . Ne bessere Lösung gibbet auch garnicht in meinen Augen.


----------

